# Recocking a decocked semi



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I was watching the tv show The Unit the other day. For those of you not familiar with the show, it is a very realistic depiction of a special army anti-terrorist unit. In one scene a member of the unit drew his semi(looked like a sig),and prepared to fire. Instead of racking the slide, he pulled the slide back about an inch and then fired. My friend thinks that is how you recock some semis that you previously decocked for ccw. Does anyone know if this is right or was it just wrong on the show?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Never take what is shown on TV or in the movies as fact or the way to do things...

(usually) Guns with a decocker don't need to be recocked to fire. The trigger action is DA/SA, so simply pulling the trigger will fire the gun. The hammer can also be manually pulled back to the cocked position. Racking the slide will eject the chambered round. The only reason to pull the slide back slightly would be to do a "press check", looking for a round in the chamber (or because the Director told the actor to do it for dramatic effect).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nailer said:


> For those of you not familiar with the show, it is a very realistic depiction of a special army anti-terrorist unit.


"Realistic" and "TV Show/Movie" should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## nolexforever (Apr 3, 2009)

i cant speak for other people or different gun brands/models but on my walther P99 QA, it is exactly so. with a round in the chamber and decocked, u can pull the slide back slightly to semi-cock it, then it is completely ready to fire a round by pulling the trigger. it does not require racking the slide completely back IF a round is loaded.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Since I'm not in the habit of screwing around with a hot gun, I just tried it with my Sig and snap caps. The point where the slide goes back far enough to cock the hammer is also the point where the gun tries to eject the case. Doing the partial rack caused either a full eject/new round chamber or a double feed jam.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd say that definitely means the one I saw was not a sig. I'm pretty sure it wasn't a glock, but it was a full size semi. Maybe it was phony unless there is a full size walther. I don't know anything about them. He only moved the slide an inch or so.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The full size Walther/S&W 99 guns in 9/40 have a 4" barrel and OAL of 7".

As mentioned, a QA that has been decocked (or suffered a misfire) will not fire with a trigger pull. Pulling the slide back about 1/2" will reset the striker and allow the gun to fire.

An AS gun that has been decocked is set up for a DA trigger pull. Pulling the slide back about 1/2" fully cocks the striker, setting the trigger for a long SA pull, called Anti Stress.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Like someone else said, sounds like a press check, and that won't work with a decocked Sig, maybe it was a 1911


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

B Brazier said:


> Like someone else said, sounds like a press check, and that won't work with a decocked Sig, maybe it was a 1911


No, if you press the slide back on a SA 1911 far enough to cock the hammer, you just ejected a round or caused a dbl feed, just like Todd just said about the Sig.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Has anyone considered the fact that this is Hollywood and everything that happens on film is real.:anim_lol:


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

one of my favorite lines in a movie that should have just never been put in there, is the fast and the furious, where they are looking at honda civic engine bays and talking about nissan engines being stolen and how they cant race with no engines.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds to me like a chamber check. If the a weapon had a hammer then you need only re-cock thew hammer if it's a single action or just pull the trigger of a double action. If it's a striker fired weapon a quick lok to make sure a round is chambered will let the shooter know that it is good to go. 

All that sounds pretty uncommon for anyone making their money as a tactical unit. But I guess that it makes for good TV. Really like 99% of the crap from Hollywood or the networks/cable is just done so people will think they look cool.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

So what everyone on here is saying is that the stuff we see on tv is fake? DARN! I was heading down to Academy today to buy one of those guns that never runs out of ammo and blows up cars when you shoot them.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

StatesRights said:


> So what everyone on here is saying is that the stuff we see on tv is fake? DARN! I was heading down to Academy today to buy one of those guns that never runs out of ammo and blows up cars when you shoot them.


StatesRights - LOL I have always wanted one of those models, I thought they were just hard to find!


----------

